# Peanut butter to cottage cheese ratio..



## Skin n Bonez (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

I heard some people say cottage cheese and peanut butter mixed together tastes good.
So for all those people who eat it, how much peanut butter compared to cottage cheese do you actually mix in?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2007)

Whatever fits into your macros.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 4, 2007)

Skin n Bonez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I heard some people say cottage cheese and peanut butter mixed together tastes good.
> So for all those people who eat it, how much peanut butter compared to cottage cheese do you actually mix in?



 let me know how that tastes


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 4, 2007)

speaking of cottage cheese...what kind/brand is the best to get?  I bought some berries to mix in, but am unsure on which kind to get.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2007)

Cottage cheese?  Peanut butter?

George Washington Carver just flipped over in his grave and I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Just because (Sep 4, 2007)

none of yall have ever tried this? i eat it before bed if im all out of steak. I usually do a cup of cottage cheese and two tablespoons of peanut butter and mix the peanutbutter in. then i mix in a pack of splenda and and put some bananas on top and throw it in the freezer for about 45 minutes. taste great!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Whatever fits into your macros.



agreed.

this is grrreat before bed.

throw it in the blender with some oats and 1/2 a scoop of whey and you're golden


----------



## Mista (Sep 5, 2007)

0/0


----------



## squanto (Sep 5, 2007)

don't knock it till you try it folks. it's actually really good. i use about... 1 tbspoon pb to 1/2 cup cc? something like that. very tasty before bed snack.


----------

